# Unusual suff you've found in the woods



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They were trying to increase the archery hunting, go figure, all you needed was the advent of the compound.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

aacosta said:


> I see these partial tires in trees on the state land near me all the time, thought they might be some kind of nest project or something hmmm


Those were wood duck nests made from tires.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> When my boys were young and we would walk the creek trapping they would look for beaver cuttings where the beavers would strip the bark off sticks while eating on the shore. They would collect an armload of "beaver sticks" along the walk. Kinda gives the term a whole new meaning to me now. Maybe i should have been examining their beaver sticks more closely.


It was probably a mushroom hunting stick, with a mushroom tip.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Seldom said:


> During my beaver trapping days I came across this homemade boat about a 1/2 mile in from the nearest road on State land. Maybe some of you may recognize what cars the hoods came from and notice the builders even added a transom!


Thanks for finding the BAYLINER I grew up on and now can't barely walk because of the comfy ride:evilsmile


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Found a "big bootie hoes" porno mag while asparagus picking, which is odd cause I thought I put it back under my bed after I was done with it... lol jk wasn't mine but it did have a DVD in it which I watched

Last year coming back from hunting we found a big glass bong in the middle of the road. Tossed it into the ditch, still would like to know the story there.

Not the woods but found a sweet old zippo in my 1979 boat, prob my best find.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A couple of mother nature’s unusual finds.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Found this little guy inside my camp the day before yesterday. I had the window open emptying dead flys out of the open ceiling light fixtures.


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Luv2hunteup said:


> A couple of mother nature’s unusual finds.
> View attachment 595175
> View attachment 595177


That tree is one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

It's so weird, I find a lot of single socks out in the woods.

Being thrifty, I collect 'em, wash 'em, and pair 'em up, I haven't had to buy socks in years.


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Don’t know how unusual it is, but is the one place I find my SANITY!


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

I once found a junkie village back in a small meadow near a railroad track in Island Lake. There were 3 ratty tents set up and pill bottles laying all over the place. I got the heck out of there as fast as I could. My guess is they were riding the rails or walking the tracks from town to town.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Scadsobees said:


> It's so weird, I find a lot of single socks out in the woods.
> 
> Being thrifty, I collect 'em, wash 'em, and pair 'em up, I haven't had to buy socks in years.


LMAO! Did you happen to notice a slight discoloration? I'd say those socks you're finding put a whole nuther meaning to "dirty socks" or that they had been used in a "timely manner"!!! LMAO


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man no wonder my feet stink all the time


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

On August 20, 2003 I found her in the woods in a state park. Two years later we were married in the exact same spot we met, standing in a creek. What a find!


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

Seldom said:


> LMAO! Did you happen to notice a slight discoloration? I'd say those socks you're finding put a whole nuther meaning to "dirty socks" or that they had been used in a "timely manner"!!! LMAO


Yea, i hope nobody takes my discarded socks from the woods, they are much better than leaves in an emergency.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

jashroomer said:


> Yea, i hope nobody takes my discarded socks from the woods, they are much better than leaves in an emergency.


LITTER BUG!


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

1995 I found a film canister on the side of a two track walking to my stand. Not wanting to leave litter, I picked it up. It was full of weed. Being 15, I happened to have some paper and a lighter with me. Didn't even bother climbing into the tree stand that afternoon.

A couple years ago I was riding mountain bike at a public rec area in mid September. It was the middle of the day middle of the week, nice weather. Didn't appear to be many people out. Find the proverbial pink dildo. And then on the other side of the next climb was the owners videoing their "adventures" outside. They didn't ask if I wanted to join but did thank me for telling them the location of their lost goods.

Those are the only two memorable ones.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have found marijuana growing in the woods while hunting many times. I found a couple plants this year on the new 40 I bought. As of yesterday they are still there but wilted down now from the frost and snow. Just male plants, so I'm thinking someone already took out the females.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

In a new section I'm getting into theres a couple cars, a tractor, all kinds of junk. Has to have been back there for a while. Ill take some pics but not sure I'll post as someone will probably recognize. Metamora sp there's a whole bus in there.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 595179
> Found this little guy inside my camp the day before yesterday. I had the window open emptying dead flys out of the open ceiling light fixtures.
> 
> View attachment 595181


That little hunter/cowboy dressed in blue creeps me out! Dam man!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> On August 20, 2003 I found her in the woods in a state park. Two years later we were married in the exact same spot we met, standing in a creek. What a find!
> View attachment 595341



She sure cleaned up nice! :lol:


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

While bow hunting on public near Black river Mi.a DHRussell Canadian belt knife made in
Pictou Nova Scotia.A pristine 1 Gal.coal oil can minus the small cap on the pour spout
and one time on a bridle trail in Pontiac Lake rec.a pack of Kools with 70 dollars neatly folded in celophane wrapper..


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> She sure cleaned up nice!


Yea, she can tie spawn sacks and has her own yak too. Our honeymoon was two weeks fishing in Colorado. I sure hope south florida is open in the spring. We sure need a vacation after this BS china virus!


----------



## John markel (Nov 14, 2018)

A old car it's at pictured rocks


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

In the early 70’s a bunch of us cousins had a tent deer camp just down the road from the Twin Tomahawk lakes south of Onaway. I was hunting through a Tamarack swamp near the lakes and found an old rubber backpack. A corner of it was sticking above the Tamarack needles and caught my eye so I more or less unearthed it. All the buckles and straps were long gone and I could see where it had been patched a few times in a manner suggesting it had been used for hauling water. It must have been close to 3/8” thick if I recall, I just put it back where I found it.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I have found marijuana growing in the woods while hunting many times. I found a couple plants this year on the new 40 I bought. As of yesterday they are still there but wilted down now from the frost and snow. Just male plants, so I'm thinking someone already took out the females.


Many years ago, a friend and I were squirrel hunting early in the season in the Manistee national forest N.E. of Colfax and found a stand of pine trees that were cut off about 25' up. On top of each of the cut trees were 4 clay flower pots setting in wood crosses with plants growing in each. We assumed it was pot and we counted 40 or so cut trees. We decided not to hunt that area any more.


----------



## Z-Rider (Feb 9, 2014)

DM90 said:


> That tree is one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


There is/was a pair of trees in Marion Springs on the White Pine trail that had somehow joined branches. It was about 12 or d SRR o feet up and each branch was easily 4” or more in diameter. They appear to be one branch and reach across a span of about 24-30” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aces-n-eights (Nov 27, 2018)

Years ago, OK decades ago, i was an ROTC cadet at Summer Camp at Ft Lewis Washington. We were doing some squad maneuver drill in the woods and found an M-60 machine gun. It turns out there was a National Guard unit training in the area the day before. I can imagine the conversation...

"I thought you had the gun!"
"No, you were supposed the have the gun!"

Might have been a fun little souvenir, but we turned it in.


----------



## dpretired (Dec 15, 2008)

My biggest surprise discovery in the woods took place on a big piece of private property several miles outside the town of Charlevoix on Nov. 14th., the day before rifle season opened. This took place around 20 years or so ago. I was just walking around unarmed trying to figure out a good ambush spot to sit in for opening day when suddenly I stumbled upon a dead young doe, most likely a runaway from a someone's bad shot with an arrow. At the time I thought it strange that there was a fresh looking open woodchuck hole right next to the deer's belly. As soon as I bent down to take a closer look inside the hole, this full-grown badger suddenly came crawling out and immediately put me on notice with a very fierce look on his face. We had us a little stare down going for several seconds as I slowly backed away. He didn't advance any further, just stayed right in front of the hole perfectly still, looking me right in the eye. As I kept backing up I told the animal, "Let's see you try this same tough guy stunt tomorrow when I got a gun in my hand".

But as it turned out later on that day after I took time to read the Michigan hunting guide book, badger season ends on Nov. 14th, and those animals had to be trapped, not just shot, and then immediately taken to the DNR for inspection and tagging before you could legally keep one. Just for the heck of it, I went back and sat within sight of that same hole the whole next day (the opener), and it passed with no more sightings of the badger or for that matter, any deer either. I had no intention of shooting the badger if he did happen to come out again; I just wanted to see it again. Although I never went back to that spot after that, it was still kind of neat to finally get a first hand close-up look at a genuine adult badger. Although I have read that they're not all that rare in different parts of the state, I've never seen one since then.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Nothing as good as most of the stories above but a few years ago I found 2 clips from a Glock handgun right in the middle of a trail in the Gladwin area. I tried on here and Facebook looking for the owner but they never were found

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Josh R said:


> Nothing as good as most of the stories above but a few years ago I found 2 clips from a Glock handgun right in the middle of a trail in the Gladwin area. I tried on here and Facebook looking for the owner but they never were found
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Probably cause nobody knows why a glock would have a "clip"


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Probably cause nobody knows why a glock would have a "clip"


Ha, ha


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I found an ejection seat from an F4 Phantom when I was a teenager. No body. I did notify the local Air Force Base and they said the pilot was fine. 

I may have kept the survival kit and emergency strobe...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have found all kinds of junk., but 2 weeks ago, tracking my 7 pt. I found him and he was right beside an OLD< OLD flashlight prolly from the 50's. Also, , in one area I hunt , I know where a couple of old snow tires are, but who on earth would cart them a 1/2 mile out to get rid of them? I use them for markers


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Back in the 80's I found a log stamp lying on some flat limestone along the bank of the Manistique River, a river known for it's old time log drives. Not sure why I looked down when I did and saw it because only a small portion was visible above what little dirt was on the rock. Until I got the dirt off I thought it was an old hammer head. A bit of research revealed that the mark was originally registered in Newago County in 1863.

I placed the stamp in a glass case at the office along with some other unusual things I had located and immediately a young temporary worker wanted to buy it from me. Told him it wasn't for sale at any price. At least once a week he would say how much he wanted to buy it but I kept saying no.

I was off on a Friday, his last day with us before moving to Lansing. I noticed it missing first thing Monday morning. If he sold it, I hope the check bounced! FM


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

I was dove hunting the border fence by El Paso last fall. I dropped a dove in the thick stuff right around the river. I went down to find it and was unsuccessful. Climbing up the bank I found a backpack. I figured there would be something cool in it but it was empty. I tossed it down and right next to it was a rusty meat cleaver half buried in the muck. I grabbed it, cleaned it up and use it all of the time.









I’m sure it has some stories. 

A couple of weeks later I was quail hunting about a mile north of the fence in NM. I came across a half buried box. I kicked it over and there were a bunch of AK and AR mags with ammo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Somewhere in the UP. Haven't the slightest idea has to how it got back there.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

National weather service radiosonde launched from Green Bay.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Found this last week while scouting for opening day. Out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Found this last week while scouting for opening day. Out in the middle of nowhere.


That would make a great hunting blind! Lol


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Found this last week while scouting for opening day. Out in the middle of nowhere.


 how did ya get it home


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Spell Check?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 606693
> 
> Spell Check?


Maybe it was a premarital thing.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I would like to have a road hog but getting that out of the woods and back to the shop will cost a bundle before you start repairs.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

fish RN said:


> Found this last week while scouting for opening day. Out in the middle of nowhere.


If it is diesel you can probly toss a battery in it an start it up.Seen a guy start a dozer once that had been sitting in a field for 30 years without being started.Put a battery in it and checked the fluids gave it a shot of starting fluids and it fired rite up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 605097


Looks like that could be close to here


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There must be a trout in there somewhere.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

